# Seed!



## Mysterious (Jun 17, 2006)

I ordered KC33xMasterkush from seed boutique on advice from TBG! I just received them today! took about 8-9 days, i was trying not to think of the time! But i got them! And they threw in a free 10 pack of Sgarmatha seeds but it said Mystery Mix! Its driving me insane, any one got any idea what they could be? I personally extand a hand of gratitude to TBG for the reccomendation!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

Mysterious said:
			
		

> I ordered KC33xMasterkush from seed boutique on advice from TBG! I just received them today! took about 8-9 days, i was trying not to think of the time! But i got them! And they threw in a free 10 pack of Sgarmatha seeds but it said Mystery Mix! Its driving me insane, any one got any idea what they could be? I personally extand a hand of gratitude to TBG for the reccomendation!!


*Whats up Mysterious. Glad to see everything worked out for ya. Not sure what the freebies are but i will see if i can find some info on them over the next few days. Good luck on your grow.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 9, 2006)

maybe hick would know, he very clevor...........keep us posted on the kush...im interested


----------

